# Call me crazy...



## Dirt13 (Apr 10, 2017)

I cannot for the life of me seem to find a lighting solution. I'm wanting LED shop lights that I can hardwire. Simple, simple and yet I can't seem to find them. Please offer some suggestions. I'm losing my mind over this.


----------



## Jon_H (Jun 21, 2016)

You're crazy! (you asked for it) 

I made my own. Not very hard, fairly inexpensive.

8' steel stud from the big box store ($4.00)
16.4' reel of self-stick LED strip lights from Amazon ($12.00)
12v power supply from Amazon beefy enough for 6 light bars ($20.00)
Replacement appliance cord from big box store
Some lamp cord from big box store
Screw-on DC jacks from Amazon
Crimp-on spade connectors from big box store

I think six 8' LED light bars cost less than $150

I could assemble and install a new 8' light fixture in under 20 minutes.

I put in a new outlet and wired it 3-way to 2 switches (my shop has 2 doors). The replacement appliance cord gets attached to the power supply, then plugged in to the switched outlet.

They are BRIGHT!

I'd be happy to provide more details if you're interested.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

4 ft. White LED Linkable Shop Light


----------



## Dirt13 (Apr 10, 2017)

> 4 ft. White LED Linkable Shop Light
> 
> - Ripper70


Yeah this is the type of light I keep finding with proprietary wiring and plugs. I don't want to wire in receptacles for each light. I'm thinking there has to be a simple (hopefully cheaper) fixture that I can mount light to light with plain old 14/2.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

I know the OP mentioned hardwire but for anyone wanting to take a hardwire-type fixture and make it plug-in, pick up some computer power cords from like… almost anywhere. In the IT department where I work we have at least an entire 20-gallon storage tote full of them. Cut the computer-end off (the C13 connector), leaving you with a 6ft SJ cable with a 5-15P end. Wire the cord into your light. Even if you buy computer power cords for this, they still come out a lot cheaper than the stuff sold at big box stores. And lights are fine to use with 18AWG cord.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

> 4 ft. White LED Linkable Shop Light
> 
> - Ripper70
> 
> ...


Dirt13 - check on craigslist for 4ft T8 fixtures. Often times when the ballast goes out the whole fixture just gets replaced or junked. If you buy some fixtures like that, take the ballast out, and wire the pin holders to 120v mains, you can use T8 LED bulbs, which are cheap.


----------



## WhereDidIPutThat (Sep 28, 2014)

I used these fixtures from the big box store.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-Lighting-2-Light-Flushmount-Steel-White-Fluorescent-Light-C-2-40-120-MBE-2INKO/100148706

Removed the ballast and sell it on ebay cause you wont need them.

Rewired the "tombstones" to how the LED light bulbs will receive the power supply, two ends/ single end. make sure you mark that on the outside in case they will be replaced.


----------



## WhereDidIPutThat (Sep 28, 2014)

Yep, This is the way the to go.


> Dirt13 - check on craigslist for 4ft T8 fixtures. Often times when the ballast goes out the whole fixture just gets replaced or junked. If you buy some fixtures like that, take the ballast out, and wire the pin holders to 120v mains, you can use T8 LED bulbs, which are cheap.
> 
> - William Shelley


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

> Yep, This is the way the to go.
> 
> Dirt13 - check on craigslist for 4ft T8 fixtures. Often times when the ballast goes out the whole fixture just gets replaced or junked. If you buy some fixtures like that, take the ballast out, and wire the pin holders to 120v mains, you can use T8 LED bulbs, which are cheap.
> 
> ...


I should mention… there are two kinds of T8 LED bulbs. Ballast voltage, and mains voltage

The flourescent ballasts drive normal bulbs at a really high voltage, about 650-700 volts AC. Some LED bulbs are designed to go into an existing T8 fixture *WITH* a ballast in it. So the LED bulb uses the high voltage input and converts it to DC to drive the LEDs.

The second kind is designed to fit into an existing T8 fixture and has the medium bi-pin base, but expects that the ballast has been removed or bypassed and the bi-pin holders at the ends are wired directly into the 120V building wiring (mains). If you mix up the LED bulb type, it will probably die instantly.

For the record, I do like Jon's idea with the LED self-adhesive reels. Distributing light over a larger area reduces shadows cast and overall increases the usability of the light.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I buy these from Lowes and then buy the T8 LED bulbs for cheap. Works great for me and they are hardwired to my switch. 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Utilitech-Prismatic-Acrylic-Ceiling-Fluorescent-Light-Common-4-ft-Actual-48-12-in/1225813

Can't find exactly what model T8 bulbs I bought, but there are plenty and are relatively cheap. I actually need to add one more and I think I'll be decent with lighting.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to Lumberjocks.

Love my LED lights


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

LED wraps (typical fluorescent looking fixture with a wraparound diffuser) are available through most lighting distributors or electrical supply houses nowadays.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

These fixtures from Sams Club work well. They have just a regular 3- prong plug. I simply removed the old light in the middle of the garage and replaced it with a 4-gang receptacle so that I could plug them in. If you don't want to use a receptacle, you can always just cut off the plug or buy this one also from Sams which might be a better choice.


----------



## jacww (Aug 23, 2015)

Here is a source for LED tubes that fit standard fluorescent fixtures.

They have two types:

Direct wire: You will need to replace tube holders (called tombstones) and remove the ballast.

Plug and Play: These can be put into a standard fixture with a ballast. These are not quite as efficient.

$6.99 per tube if you buy a case (16 tubes).

https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/led-tube-price-break/

I have not bought any yet, but plan to.

TonyC


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Stay far away from florescents. There is no good reason to buy them.

Come on, wiring up a receptacle or ten isn't that bad a deal. You lose how much time out of twenty years that you'll be using them? It's a lot easier than running conduit out of a box.

I installed receptacles and the only change I might make is to swap some single duplex plugs to doubles. I may not have to, since I added a second circuit just so one bank could go down without taking out the other (both are dedicated to lighting).


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

BTW, I would stay away from the LED tubes that allow you you use a fixture with the ballast still installed. The ballast will not last as long as the LED tube so you'll end up having to replace it eventually. They also use a little more electricity than one without the ballast. If you are going to be installing new fixtures anyway, you will be better off buying one with the LED's in it than retro fitting a florescent fixture with T8 LED tubes. By the time you buy a florescent fixture and the T8 LED tubes, you won't save any money.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

The LED lights that look like the fluorescent shop lights can be hard wired, cut the plug off and wire to your switch.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> 4 ft. White LED Linkable Shop Light
> 
> - Ripper70
> 
> ...


I think this may be an option.


----------



## Dirt13 (Apr 10, 2017)

I ended up going down to the local Habitat for Humanity Restore and picked up 4 two bulb fixtures for $10. I removed the ballasts and have T8 bulbs on the way from Amazon. The direct wire option is so simple I couldn't imagine buying anything else. Thanks to all for all of the suggestions and tips. Cheers.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Every time I go to upgrade to LED the salesman tells me the same thing. These look different, you'll like these new ones. Well I didn't.

I do finishing work in the shop, so I need colors to be true when staining. The best I have found for that is actually an inexpensive and easy solution. I went back to 300W equivalent compact florescent bulbs in a warm color temperature (they are pretty huge for a CFL). They actually make a world of difference in the shop. They create a warm colored light that is similar to incandescent or natural daylight.

The LED's I have used in the shop were cold and harsh with a raking shadow that I didn't care for (of course it will vary from one version to the next).


----------

